# S/P  foot surgery



## kumeena (Sep 11, 2009)

goodmorning everyone

17 yrs old patient had foot surgery(15 yrs back) for Talipes Equinovarus .now his complaint is decrease range of motion in ankle. Can someone give me a Diagnosis code.I will appreciate your help

thank you


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Sep 11, 2009)

Soley basing this on the chief complaint, does the documenation support 719.57 (5th digit indicates ankle region)?

In your index...look up limitation...you will see limitation of joint motion.  It directs you to the 719.5* series.


----------



## kumeena (Sep 11, 2009)

thank you Rebecca. You are great. Have a nice weekend


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Sep 11, 2009)

Anytime! Same to you...


----------

